# LGB 55005 track supply failure



## Andrew_au (Jul 27, 2021)

Have a setup with an LGB 55005 (MTS II Central Station) driving my track. Was running my trains recently and everything just stopped. Nothing downstream of the 55005 had power - trains didn't run, flashing lights on the loco that normally flash as long as there's power didn't flash, switches wouldn't trigger.

one of the trains was running normally when failure occurred. Did not seem to be a short circuit involved, but that train just stopped dead and the lights on the other went out.
control handsets (x2) still had power, and still seemed to be "functioning". Button presses reacted correctly as far as I could tell
tried resetting first the 55005, then the 50110 transformer, then the mains power. No difference.
ran wires directly from the 55005 outlets to the pickups on one of the locos. No lights or signs of life.
Is there some sort of fuse that could have died? Other suggestions?

This isn't a total disaster as I was already in the process of replacing my control station, but I'm still curious as to what happened and whether I can fix it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is the older 55005 without the P upgrade, you will be much better off with a newer system.
Newer systems will go to 28 functions and have 14/28/128 speed steps. Several support the older LGB serial protocol (Zimo and Massoth for example) and the wireless remotes have a much better range and use rechargable batteries which recharge when plugged into the system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the internal booster died.


----------



## Andrew_au (Jul 27, 2021)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Sounds like the internal booster died.


Yes, that makes sense of what I'm seeing. Does anyone have any tricks or techniques for un-dying it? All I could find on the web is someone who had one shorted out and returned it to Massoth for repair - but this was from the UK in 2010.

My new control system was already due to turn up in the next week or so, but I'd prefer the old one to be still working in case I want a back-up to or to temporarily set up an independent track. That said, unless I can find a quick and dirty fix the postage for a proper repair (let alone any service changes) is likely way more expensive that buying a small extra unit.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the newer system you are getting? You can reprogram your engines to 28 or 128 speed steps CV29) if this system supports the higher step count, plus if you did not have the P option on the 55005, you will get faster response on the function keys!! Myself I have the very old 55000 with a mouse. Very easy for anyone to run a train with this setup. I also have the latest Zimo system, hugh difference in capability!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Buy the small system... not worth fixing.


----------

